# PCMCIA -> PCI Adapter + CP5511 -> 100% CPU Auslastung?



## ViRuS2k (4 Februar 2005)

Folgendes Problem:

Habe WinXP Sp2, einen PCMCIA -> PCI Adapter und eine CP5511.

Die PCMCIA Karte alleine macht keine Zicken, sobald ich das ganze aber hinten an die PCMICA KArte anschließe, gibts 100% CPU auslastung, arbeiten ist also unmöglich... hab schon den resource mapper probiert, bringt auch keinen erfolg

komischerweise kommts im abgesicherten modus nicht zu dieser auslastung?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo und guten Morgen.

Gib das mal als Suchbegriff im Siamtic-Support ein. Es gibt dort einige Informationen zu dieser Karte ubnd WinXP. Es kommt dort wohl zu Resourchenkonflikten die mit einem kleinen Programm behoben werden können. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch bei Dir.

Viel Erfolg

Axel


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2005)

Ohne den Adapter ist die CP5511 abgeschaltet, daß sie dann also keine Zicken macht zeigt erstmal nur, daß sie keinen Kurzschluß am Bus verursacht. Ich würde auch vesuchen erstmal die Resourcen und Interrupts zu ändern (siehe Beitrag oben). Viele Notebook arbeiten mit der CP5511 und WinXP nicht mehr zusammen, da die CP5511 eine 16Bit-Karte ist und neue Controler oft nur noch 32Bit-Karten unterstützen (CP5512). Wenn du sicher weißt, daß dein Notebook es kann, könnte auch noch deine CP defekt sein. 100% Auslastung durch die Karte ist mir jedenfalls noch nicht begegnet. Ach so, du kannst auch mal versuchen (falls es geht) nach und nach die Dienste abzuschalten, um rauszufinden welcher hier beteiligt ist. Ich vermute, daß WinXP versucht den Treiber zu installieren, oder die Karte zu erkennen und sich daran verbeißt.


----------



## ViRuS2k (4 Februar 2005)

das mit den interrupts hab ich bereits probiert mit dem kleinen tool 

hab 10min nach dem beitrag gefunden, warum´s nicht funktioniert:


> Der Einsatz eines PCI/PCMCIA-Adapters -für die Verwendung des CP5511 in einem PC- ist nicht möglich


http://support.automation.siemens.c...a&SearchArea=alle&id=12259435&F11Marker=false

handelt sich dabei um eine PC-Station mit einer PCI Karte, die PCMCIA liest... vielleicht kann man das ganze auch umgehen.

sorry, das das ganze nicht durch den 1. beitrag sofort ersichtlich war...


----------

